# White Chantecler



## Apyl

Ok so at first I thought I got white leghorns , but I am positive I do not lol. first thing is , they have NO comb. So now I do believe I was given four (4) White Chantecler chicks !!! I've been looking at White Chantecler chick images to compare and sure enough they look just like them. 
Oh and on top of it, I actually sat down and counted my birds lol, I guess I didnt do this earlier. I thought the 4 white chicks were just extra body heat chicks, but nope. They were part of the rare bread chicks.


----------



## Sweetened

Though it's a Chantecler type, I doubt it's pure. A pure chant chick will have tell tale feathering on their combs, about 2/3rds of the way up, even that young its quite distinct. That'll likely end up a rose comb. Still lovely lovely chick with beautiful yellow legs. I do have a few true-to-type white chants, excluding their failed comb which ended up as inverted rose combs (look similar, but have a 'button' on the top). Cute chick, how old?


----------



## Apyl

Sweetened said:


> Though it's a Chantecler type, I doubt it's pure. A pure chant chick will have tell tale feathering on their combs, about 2/3rds of the way up, even that young its quite distinct. That'll likely end up a rose comb. Still lovely lovely chick with beautiful yellow legs. I do have a few true-to-type white chants, excluding their failed comb which ended up as inverted rose combs (look similar, but have a 'button' on the top). Cute chick, how old?


Thanks, the chicks are 2 1/2 weeks old. They are from Cackle who supposedly (got the info from the Chantecler fanciers message boards) got their breeding stock from breeders John Oakes and John Blem. This is their first year offering this bread. 
do you have a pic of the proper comb they should have? I can take a pic of the 3 others to show you to see if their look any different.


----------



## Sweetened

I found this picture of a partridge Chantecler chick, looks to be 3-4 weeks (guessing). You'll see how the feathering stands differently around the comb which is thicker instead of wider, then up the comb are small feathers, especially so along the top before the comb completes and standard sized fluff appears. This is reflected on the cushion comb in adulthood as well, as it should have a small, thin line of hair-like feathers that crosses over the top 2/3rds.

I have a line here that has both cushion and inverted rosecombs, it's unfortunate for some, for me its fine as I don't breed for shows and, were I to sell the eggs, they'd be sold as Chantecler type until I breed it out. Inverted rose looks very similar, both in chick stage and adult. It just means somewhere along the line either an old gene popped up (somewhat likely) or an old line of introduced birds (some people in this area have put in white wynadottes for some size and for slightly adjusted plumage) that's come up again and been worked on (probable). nothing wrong with it, IMHO, and I don't think it's a total DQer? Again, I don't show, so there's probably some very angry person reading this right now


----------



## Apyl

"nothing wrong with it, IMHO, and I don't think it's a total DQer? Again, I don't show, so there's probably some very angry person reading this right now"


lol I know what your mean lol I know here for the 4-H'rs incorrect combs for breeds are only a 1 pt deduction if that. Thanks for the pic, I was looking and looking and couldnt find a good comb pic on a chick. All the pics are group shots.  thanks again for the responce


----------



## Apyl

Ok so here are all 4  What do you think?


----------



## Sweetened

Lovely chicks. These are great close-ups, they really help to judge the feather line.

1. Cushion. You can see the thin line of hair-like feathers that cross the comb on the top third.
2. This actually looks like a pea comb coming in, as it looks like it has a central line on it. It could also be an inverted rose comb, which will end up with the button-type section on it. I'll have to catch one of my project girls and take a picture, you'll be able to see more clearly what I mean.
3. Same as 1
4. Looks like a rose comb, I don't see the feathers coming in at all onto the comb however it's smooth and wide.

They all have gorgeous yellow legs. Nice looking chicks!


----------



## Apyl

Sweetened said:


> Lovely chicks. These are great close-ups, they really help to judge the feather line.
> 
> 1. Cushion. You can see the thin line of hair-like feathers that cross the comb on the top third.
> 2. This actually looks like a pea comb coming in, as it looks like it has a central line on it. It could also be an inverted rose comb, which will end up with the button-type section on it. I'll have to catch one of my project girls and take a picture, you'll be able to see more clearly what I mean.
> 3. Same as 1
> 4. Looks like a rose comb, I don't see the feathers coming in at all onto the comb however it's smooth and wide.
> 
> They all have gorgeous yellow legs. Nice looking chicks!


Thanks ! I love learning about new breeds. I'm glad I have the chance to try this breed out


----------



## Sweetened

I used to live in Wisconsin, so I know the weather there, and it's -worse- here. My Chanties do stupidly well and only, really, have issues in the ridiculously hot heat, then I mist them down with water.

What part, if I may? I lived in Alma while there.


----------



## Apyl

Sweetened said:


> I used to live in Wisconsin, so I know the weather there, and it's -worse- here. My Chanties do stupidly well and only, really, have issues in the ridiculously hot heat, then I mist them down with water.
> 
> What part, if I may? I lived in Alma while there.


I'm in Juneau county, about 2 hours from Alma.


----------



## Sweetened

Ahh, I know the area. Well I don't -know- it, but I've been through there. Lovely place


----------



## Apyl

lol I believe this one is a rooster lol Boy is he LOUD!


----------



## Sweetened

How old are they? If you can take a picture with his wing fanned out, depending on the age, I can tell you a way I early-sex them.


----------



## Apyl

They're 3 weeks old.


----------



## Sweetened

*Stare* I'd say hen, really.

When I get home I'll take some pictures of the chicks I have and show you how I sex them early. I'm not entirely accurate, but at least 90% or so. This year, especially, I've been marking what I think are boys from the time they are 3 days old.


----------



## Apyl

Oh yes please do share pics  I thought feather sexing could only be done the first week ? I didnt remember to do it then so I just have been waiting to see combs pink up early.


----------



## Sweetened

Looks like I get to make an ass of myself. I have my birds marked from a young age, and happen to have 3 week olds in a brooder. They are indistinguishable right now, save feathering on the back. The ones I have marked as males have feathers down their sides and near their legs, but the back is almost entirely without feathers, and no head feathers forming either. I would still guess that's a hen based on that, but, you were right. My 2 week olds are still relatively sexable by wing feathers and my week olds are perfect. I took pictures last night, will load them up today after work!

Just came on to say "you were right" when it comes to wing sexing at this age.


----------



## Apyl

Here's a new pic of one of the Chateclers. They've been free ranging for the last 3 days now and I think they are lovin it lol . It took them oh about 2 minutes to figure out how to get into the big coop and investigate.


----------



## Apyl

Well guess what lol I've been messaging Cackle back and forth and found out I do not have Chanteclers. At first I was told White Wyandotte but once they heard the size ( smaller than my barred rocks of the same age) they are now saying White Yokahama's. So........ looks like I may just have to find some chanteclers for next year


----------



## Sweetened

Nice if you ended up with yokohama's, I wouldn't discount a couple of those as chanties yet, mind you. Yokohama males only get to 4.5lbsish, on a breed standard side, but if they are remaining small, then who knows!

Wynadottes I could see as well. They are similar looking chicks.

My Chanties grow very quickly, and are very wiry until about 4 months when they bulk up something fierce. Still lovely birds, I'd love to get my hands on some Yokohama's for their gorgeous feathers.


----------



## Apyl

I lost one of the white chicks last night  My daughter and I went out to close up and for some reason the majority of the chicks went into the big girl coop instead of their coop right next to it. Their coop had a heat lamp on since it was raining and high 30's. Well anyway we look in there and the chicks were piled up between the wall and a broody box, one of the little white ones was smoothed on the bottom. We moved them all back into the baby coop and all is well now. But now I'm down to 3 white chicks. 

I do agree though, I doubt mind either way but having a couple Yokahamas would be pretty cool.


----------

